# Oxygen tabs in USA



## Kindredfyre (Jul 31, 2006)

Anyone know where I can buy those Oxygen Tabs in the USA? They're sold in the UK but I don't shop internationally online at all. Just wondering if anyone knew where I could get some because internet searches are not coming up very well. thanks


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I believe that either aquatic ecosystems or big al's online may have them. I have seen them before and believe they were at one of those places. I may be wrong.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://jehmco.com/ has bag buddies.


----------

